# More Baby Fantails



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My Black cock left his Dun hen and started a new family with my Blue Check hen!
Babies are 2 days old - Dad on duty










Mom taking a break -










Hope she's a better mom than his last mate!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I was under the imprsion that pigeons were momogamas since I was a little kid. then later this year I bought a few new birds and the merry go round of love started. hope all works out for you. SHAWN


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

shawn arnold said:


> *I was under the imprsion that pigeons were **momogamas* since I was a little kid. then later this year I bought a few new birds and the merry go round of love started. hope all works out for you. SHAWN


LOL, Well that's what I was told also - But NOT in my household!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh boy more babies!.....you must have a big loft!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> ...Dad on duty...


Great photo!



Msfreebird said:


> ...Mom taking a break...


Really nice looking birds!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty birds Waynette! And yeah...my King, Anthony, tries to cheat on his mate, KariJo, and is aways flirting with my roller hen, Snow.


----------

